# PC Games 7/11: Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm + Vollversion Company of Heroes + E3-Trailer-DVD



## Petra_Froehlich (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 7/11: Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm + Vollversion Company of Heroes + E3-Trailer-DVD* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 7/11: Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm + Vollversion Company of Heroes + E3-Trailer-DVD


----------



## G-Lord (24. Juni 2011)

Viele interessante Themen und geniale Vollversion - gratuliere!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Ist da die Deus Ex Sneak Peek drin oder ist die erst im nächten Heft?


----------



## ViktorEippert (24. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ist da die Deus Ex Sneak Peek drin oder ist die erst im nächten Heft?


 
Die Sneak Peek fand am Samstag nach der Heftabgabe statt, kommt also erst im nächsten Heft.


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (24. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr einen Test von "Panzer Corps" im Heft,das wäre sehr schön?!
Danke


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juni 2011)

Kuhlsdonner schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Test von "Panzer Corps" im Heft,das wäre sehr schön?!
> Danke


 Eben nachgeguckt und keinen Titel mit diesem Namen im Heft gefunden.


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (24. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eben nachgeguckt und keinen Titel mit diesem Namen im Heft gefunden.


 
Schade,danke trotztdem.
Panzer Corps ist ein Knaller


----------



## der-superhero (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.Ich hab ein Problem mit der Vollversion.
Ich habe das Spiel installiert und gestartet,dann kommt die Meldungitte legen Sie die CD ein obwohl die Cd
im Laufwerk ist.Ich hab die CD auch schon gewendet, aber immer das selbe.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2011)

Kuhlsdonner schrieb:


> Schade,danke trotztdem.
> Panzer Corps ist ein Knaller


Das wird auch mein nächstes Spiel sein!


----------



## tobide1981 (25. Juni 2011)

Tolle Vollversion aber der Videoteil ??? Das werden ja immer weniger Beiträge. Einzig die extra DVD mit den E3 Trailer vertröstet ein wenig! Warum macht Ihr immer weniger Videobeiträge? Keine Lust? Ich finde gerade in Videos kann man die Qualität eines Spieles besser beurteilen als nur durch einen Heftbericht! Schade aber die GameStar ist, was das Betrifft, um Welten besser!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (25. Juni 2011)

tobide1981 schrieb:


> Tolle Vollversion aber der Videoteil ??? Das werden ja immer weniger Beiträge. Einzig die extra DVD mit den E3 Trailer vertröstet ein wenig! Warum macht Ihr immer weniger Videobeiträge? Keine Lust? Ich finde gerade in Videos kann man die Qualität eines Spieles besser beurteilen als nur durch einen Heftbericht! Schade aber die GameStar ist, was das Betrifft, um Welten besser!



Die Anzahl der Videobeiträge ist normalerweise abhängig vom Platz. Bei einer recht großen Vollversion wie Company of Heroes bleiben nur wenige Gigabyte für Videos und Trailer. Wenn es der Platz zulässt, gibt es auch wieder mehr Videos.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Chazer (25. Juni 2011)

Und vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir erst Company of Heroes gekauft  , aber da ich noch das Add-On Oposing Fronts wegen den zusätzlichen Fraktionen haben wollte hätte ich eh nicht viel gespart.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2011)

hm, Die Blöde Post hat noch kein Heft gebracht


----------



## DFatAndDFurious (26. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, Die Blöde Post hat noch kein Heft gebracht


 selbiges =___________________________________=


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. Juni 2011)

... und ein hübsches Cover-Artwork.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, Die Blöde Post hat noch kein Heft gebracht


 
Das kann evtl. durch den Feiertag bedingt sein. Bayern? Baden-Württemberg? Hessen?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## DerSchlachter (26. Juni 2011)

Und jetzt noch eine schöne digitale Version von der PC-Games (IPad und co) und alles ist klasse.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (26. Juni 2011)

Hmm, bei mir kam das Heft diesmal leider auch noch nicht an (Thüringen).  Jetzt bin ich eine Woche weg & hab leider nix zum lesen. Mist.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Das kann evtl. durch den Feiertag bedingt sein. Bayern? Baden-Württemberg? Hessen?
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 
nja
Es war zwar Feiertag, aber der war ja Donnerstag und da liegen ja dann wieder 2 Tage dazwischen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe. Und danke für die extra-Abonnenten DVD


----------



## Twyki (27. Juni 2011)

Na super xD habe auch keine Ausgabe bekommen (Hesse) grade ne Kundenservice kontaktiert wengisten bin ich nicht der einzige


----------



## ProGaming (27. Juni 2011)

Mein Heft kam auch erst Heute.
Und nein kein Bundesland, in dem ein Feiertag war...


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2011)

hmpf, immer noch nichts


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmpf, immer noch nichts


 
Wenn heute immer noch kein Heft da ist, bitte bei abo@computec.de melden. 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Juni 2011)

Hmm immer noch nix da, mal den Support anschreiben


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2011)

ah, gestern ist die dann doch Endlich gekommen, doofe Plattfüßler, aber gleich noch ne Frage:
Kann man den Artikel von Starcraft lesen ohne gespoilert zu werden?

Und naja, so die Wertung vom Sims-Addon ist echt blöd, weil so erfährt man ja nur dass das Hauptspiel gut ist und sich zu kaufen lohnt und nicht ob das Addon lohnt und so grade bei den Addons die im Heft getestet werden kann man ja die Wertung dazu oft eh im Einkaufsführer nachlesen bzw. wenn das Hauptspiel nicht drin gelistet wird kann man die ja kleiner dazu schreiben


----------



## Exar-K (29. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Kann man den Artikel von Starcraft lesen ohne gespoilert zu werden?


Wenn du Wings of Liberty gespielt hast, kannst du den Artikel lesen, sonst würde ich eher davon abraten.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn du Wings of Liberty gespielt hast, kannst du den Artikel lesen, sonst würde ich eher davon abraten.


 
So ist das eben, wenn man über Fortsetzungen schreibt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juni 2011)

wie sieht das Extra zu WoT genauer aus ... bin am überlegen 2 Ausgaben zu kaufen ... deswegen falls es sinnvoll und handlich ist also nicht viel größer als das Heft ein Poster wäre unpraktisch wenn man es nicht auseinanderschneiden könnte in 4 gleich große Teile die vor meine Tastatur oder neben den Monitor passen...

habe bis jetzt nur die PCGH im Abo aber werde mir wohl nun auch ein PCG Abo holen ... was ist das für eine Abo DVD von dem hier einer Sprach ? Wenn ich in ca. 5 Tagen das Abo per Fax oder Online bestelle würde welche Ausgabe würde ich dann schon als abo bekommen ? Lohnt sich ab 18 oder muss ich den auf Premium und Extended verzichten ?


----------



## ComRaven (29. Juni 2011)

Huch Petra was ist denn da passiert, man kann ja Kerrigans Gesicht noch sehen? Hättet ihr da nicht noch zwei Schlagzeilen a la "OMG Super Coupon für 50cent Item in F2P-Titel 7459!!!" drüberklatschen können? Das würde viel besser zum Ästhetikkonzept der PC Games-Cover in den letzten Jahren passen 

Ernsthaft, wann ist aus der PCG, die jahrelang die mit Abstand seriöseste - und damit in meinen Augen beste - deutsche PC-Zeitschrift war, das uneheliche Kind von Bildzeitung und Kinderheft (EXTRAS!!!!) geworden? Und die Cover...

Wenn das hier eines der schlimmsten Cover aller Zeiten für eine Spiele-Zeitschrift ist, dann ist die Games leider auf dem besten Weg dorthin...
http://www.1up.com/features/ten-worst-video-game-magazine-covers?pager.offset=1


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Huch Petra was ist denn da passiert, man kann ja Kerrigans Gesicht noch sehen? Hättet ihr da nicht noch zwei Schlagzeilen a la "OMG Super Coupon für 50cent Item in F2P-Titel 7459!!!" drüberklatschen können? Das würde viel besser zum Ästhetikkonzept der PC Games-Cover in den letzten Jahren passen
> 
> Ernsthaft, wann ist aus der PCG, die jahrelang die mit Abstand seriöseste - und damit in meinen Augen beste - deutsche PC-Zeitschrift war, das uneheliche Kind von Bildzeitung und Kinderheft (EXTRAS!!!!) geworden? Und die Cover...
> 
> ...


 
ne, was für ein haufen Blödsinn, willst du wirklich dass das als Kritik durchgeht?
zum einem waren andere Ausgaben dieses Jahr da eher überladener und was so Extras mit Kinderheft gleichzusetzen tut nun echt weh
zum anderen, wann hast du eigentlich das Letzte mal ne Blöd gesehen? Denn immerhin zeichnet das Fisch/Salateinwickelpapier dadurch aus das irgendwelchen "Schlagzeilen" und Bilder und Blödsinnstexte drauf stehen


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Huch Petra was ist denn da passiert, man kann ja Kerrigans Gesicht noch sehen? Hättet ihr da nicht noch zwei Schlagzeilen a la "OMG Super Coupon für 50cent Item in F2P-Titel 7459!!!" drüberklatschen können? Das würde viel besser zum Ästhetikkonzept der PC Games-Cover in den letzten Jahren passen
> 
> Ernsthaft, wann ist aus der PCG, die jahrelang die mit Abstand seriöseste - und damit in meinen Augen beste - deutsche PC-Zeitschrift war, das uneheliche Kind von Bildzeitung und Kinderheft (EXTRAS!!!!) geworden? Und die Cover...


 
Stimmt, ist viel Text auf der Titelseite und wenig Artwork. Daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Seriosität zu ziehen, finde ich...gewagt.

Das Heft ist diesmal voll bis oben hin mit Extras. Wenn man z. B. Poster, Zusatz-DVDs, Item-Codes, schöne Vollversionen oder große Reports am Start hat, sollte man dies auf dem Cover besser nicht verschweigen.

Zumal wir am Kiosk jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden haben, um die Menschen zu überzeugen. Und das gelingt (erwiesenermaßen) mit Argumenten besser als mit schöner Grafik.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ComRaven (29. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Bild-Schlagzeilen sage ich nur "Supreme Court entscheidet: Kinder dürfen in den USA Ballerspiele kaufen". DAS ist Bild-Niveau; ich dachte erst ich wäre auf der Homepage der PC Action, die ja schon seit Jahren einen auf Ballermann-Proleten macht gelandet. Hat die PC Games das nötig? Ballerspiele? Und abgesehen davon ist die Schlagzeile natürlich 100% (!) falsch, und hat in keinster Weise was mit dem Urteil zu tun; es ging darum ob Händler eine Geldstrafe bekommen sollen wenn sie M-Spiele an Minderjährige verticken. Schade, Herr Thöing ist normalerweise eigentlich ein sehr guter Redakteur wie ich finde. 

Und zu dem Cover- ich habe auf die schnelle 15 Spiele-Namen gezählt die auf dem Cover sind. Da fehtl wirklich nicht mehr viel bis das Inhaltsverzeichnis komplett drauf ist. Wer sehen will wie es ästhetisch sehr schön geht sollte sich mal ein paar Cover der Game Informer oder Edge, teilweise auch der Gee, ansehen. 

Und sorry, aber für mich sind Extras was aus der Welt der Kinderhefte. Und nachdem die Extras dort das wichtigste sind, und der Hauptkaufgrund, hat das für mich etwas von "Wir sind nicht sicher ob die Leute noch an unserem redaktionellen Inhalt interessiert sind- legen wir lieber Unmengen an Coupons für 0815-Spiele, und ein paar Poster bei". Was ich schade finde, da die meisten Artikel in der PCg nach wie vor sehr gut geschrieben und informativ sind; schade dass es auf dem Niveau verkauft wird.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Und sorry, aber für mich sind Extras was aus der Welt der Kinderhefte.


Scheint dann nicht eher deine Wahrnehmung das Problem zu sein? Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir Urzeitkrebse und Knallfrösche ins Heft legen und die dann noch über das halbe Cover bewerben. Wenn die Extras gut zum Heft passen (Top-Vollversion, Trailer-DVD, Item-Code, Poster, usw...) und vielen Lesern Spaß machen, sehe ich nicht ganz, warum man die verheimlichen sollte.  Der Großteil des Covers beschäftigt sich außerdem doch mit reinen Heftartikeln - Starcraft-Titelstory und ein großer E3-Preview-Teil.


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr es für ein Kinderheft haltet, dann kauft doch die Magazin Variante.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Und zu dem Cover- ich habe auf die schnelle 15 Spiele-Namen gezählt die auf dem Cover sind. Da fehtl wirklich nicht mehr viel bis das Inhaltsverzeichnis komplett drauf ist. Wer sehen will wie es ästhetisch sehr schön geht sollte sich mal ein paar Cover der Game Informer oder Edge, teilweise auch der Gee, ansehen.
> 
> Und sorry, aber für mich sind Extras was aus der Welt der Kinderhefte. Und nachdem die Extras dort das wichtigste sind, und der Hauptkaufgrund, hat das für mich etwas von "Wir sind nicht sicher ob die Leute noch an unserem redaktionellen Inhalt interessiert sind- legen wir lieber Unmengen an Coupons für 0815-Spiele, und ein paar Poster bei". Was ich schade finde, da die meisten Artikel in der PCg nach wie vor sehr gut geschrieben und informativ sind; schade dass es auf dem Niveau verkauft wird.


 
Extras sind im Zeitschriftensegment gängige Praxis - die wenigsten Zeitschriften kommen ohne Booklets o. Ä. aus. Selbst der SPIEGEL packt regelmäßig DVDs aufs Heft. Auch die Vollversion ist ein solches Extra. Wer das nicht haben möchte, kann zur günstigen Magazin-Variante greifen.

Die Flut an Spieletiteln ist einzig der E3 geschuldet. Die Messe findet einmal im Jahr statt - und neben Updates zu heiß erwarteten Spielen gab es halt auch ne Menge neuer Titel, die man nicht im Inhaltsverzeichnis versauern lassen kann.

Uns ist wohl bewusst, dass sich die Ästheten unter den Lesern (Redaktion und Layout ohnehin) ein möglichst leeres Cover wünschen, mit ganz wenig Text, damit das Artwork wunderbar wirken kann. Nur machen wir halt Zeitschriften-Cover in einem stark umkämpften Markt und keine Bildschirmschoner. Die Erfahrungen von Magazinen mit "schicken" Covern sind leider Gottes nicht überwältigend - siehe GEE.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ComRaven (29. Juni 2011)

Wobei die Urzeitkrebse toll zu Spore gepasst hätten, was eine vergebene Tie-In Chance 

Petra, ich meinte eher dass ich nach wie vor die Artikel in der PCG sehr gut finde (die Homepage schwächelt dagegen zuletzt leider etwas, siehe mein anderer Post); gerade deshalb finde ich es schade dass man neuerdings so sehr auf Dinge wie Gratis-Coupons für irgendwelche F2P-Titel setzt. DVDs sind eine Sache, und als Erweiterung der redaktionellen Arbeit ja soweiso gang und gäbe in der Spielebranche. Aber Cover die POSTER und EXTRA schreien erinnern mich dann eben einfach wie gesagt an Sachen wie Game Master etc, wo eben das Heft nur das Beiwerk ist und kein Kaufgrund für die Kids. Damit stellt ihr dann ja irgendwo die Implikation in den Raum dass das Heft nciht wegen des Inhalts den die Redakteure machen kaufenswert ist, sondern so Beigaben nötig hat um das Geld wert zu sein. 

Kurz gesagt: ich finde es schade dass ihr quasi eure eigene Arbeit untergrabt anstatt zu sagen: hier ist das Magazin, das wir sehr gut machen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Wobei die Urzeitkrebse toll zu Spore gepasst hätten, was eine vergebene Tie-In Chance


Vor vier Jahren haben wir mal Urzeitkrebse aus dem Yps-Heft gezüchtet. Ich glaube, wir hatten damals sogar eine Meldung dazu. 



> Aber Cover die POSTER und EXTRA schreien erinnern mich dann eben einfach wie gesagt an Sachen wie Game Master etc, wo eben das Heft nur das Beiwerk ist und kein Kaufgrund für die Kids. Damit stellt ihr dann ja irgendwo die Implikation in den Raum dass das Heft nciht wegen des Inhalts den die Redakteure machen kaufenswert ist, sondern so Beigaben nötig hat um das Geld wert zu sein.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: ich finde es schade dass ihr quasi eure eigene Arbeit untergrabt anstatt zu sagen: hier ist das Magazin, das wir sehr gut machen.


Wie gesagt: Der Großteil des Covers wird doch von Heftthemen - also Artikeln - bestimmt. Und das Artwork bezieht sich nur auf die Titelstory. Wenn dich diese Extras stören, könntest du ja wirklich einfach zur Magazin-Ausgabe greifen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2011)

Was meint er mit extras? Vollversionen? Poster? Free-2-Play Clients?
Also ich würde z.b. nicht auf die Vollversionen verzichten wollen. Die gehören mittlerweile einfach zu einem Spieleheft dazu. Man kann sich im Leben ja nicht alle Spiele (zum Vollpreis) kaufen und da ist es immer sehr schön, wenn dann ein Spiel dabei ist, welches man noch nicht besitzt und damit die Spielesammlung erweitern kann. Oftmals sind auch irgendwelche Spieleperlen dabei, die man damals noch nicht so beachtet hat.
Und zu Free-2-Play Clients und Poster: Ich nutze sowas auch nicht. Aber im Grunde ist es doch wurscht. Wenn man es nutzen will, dann nutzt man es, wenn nicht, ignoriert man es einfach. Das Heft wird dadurch ja nicht teurer. Und ich denke und hoffe ja nicht, dass die PC Games Redaktionsvideos rauswerfen würde, nur um einem Free-2-Play Client auf die DVD zu packen. Das werden sie ja wohl nicht tun.
Ansonsten: Wer die DVD und Sachen wie Vollversionen und Co. nicht mag, der kann doch einfach die Magazinvariante kaufen. Also sehe ich da nicht, wo das Problem liegen sollte.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was meint er mit extras? Vollversionen? Poster? Free-2-Play Clients?


Ich glaube, ihm ging es nicht um die DVD-Inhalte oder die Poster usw... an sich, sondern nur um die Art, wie die Extras auf dem Heftcover beworben werden. Und das ist ja eine faire Kritik.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Juni 2011)

der-superhero schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.Ich hab ein Problem mit der Vollversion.
> Ich habe das Spiel installiert und gestartet,dann kommt die Meldungitte legen Sie die CD ein obwohl die Cd
> im Laufwerk ist.Ich hab die CD auch schon gewendet, aber immer das selbe.


 Hab das gleiche Problem, scheint hier aber irgendwie keinen zu interessieren...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. Juni 2011)

der-superhero schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.Ich hab ein Problem mit der Vollversion.
> Ich habe das Spiel installiert und gestartet,dann kommt die Meldungitte legen Sie die CD ein obwohl die Cd
> im Laufwerk ist.Ich hab die CD auch schon gewendet, aber immer das selbe.


 
Hast du die Anleitung im Heft nachvollzogen (Seite 9)? Wichtig ist, dass *nicht *das Setup-Programm aus dem Vollversionsordner gestartet wird - am besten einfach übers Menü gehen, dann läuft's.

Falls der Fehler weiterhin auftritt, bitte melden (hier im Forum oder an redaktion@pcgames.de).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## SyntheticX (29. Juni 2011)

Frage 1 : gibt es auch Tales of Valor von euch zu bekommen? Vielleicht in einem anderen Magazin... CoH + OF hab ich nämlich schon.. nur ToV fehlt.

Frage 2 : gibt es einen Key bei eurer Installation von CoH? Wenn ja, kann man den verwenden um auf Steam das Spiel freizuschalten? Denn so wäre es ein tolles Geschenk ^^


----------



## divswuttke (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt nach 2 Stunden etwas gefrustet. Ich habe das Magazin leider auf der Arbeit liegen lassen, konnte also bisher nicht zuvor erwähnte Seite 9 nachlesen 
Ich habe CoH installiert und gestartet, der erste Frust nach wenigen Augenblicken: relic auto updater bringt die Meldung, dass der online Patch nicht herunter geladen werden kann, da zu wenig Platz auf der Festplatte sei. Schön, mal wieder diese automatischen Zielverzeichnisse von Installern, die automatisch auf meiner Windows Partition speichern wollen, die leider nur noch knapp 1 GB Platz hat (leider habe ich manuell noch keinen Weg gefunden, das Zielverzeichnis zu ändern).
Verneine ich diesen Patch Download, komme ich ins relic online Anmeldemenü...nochmals sehr schön, leider habe ich noch gar keinen Account. Das Feld "neuen Account anlegen" oder so ähnlich, ist jedoch eingegraut und nicht anwählbar. Ein Abbruch dieses Menüs führt entweder zu der Aufforderung, die CoH CD einzulegen oder zu der Option "zurück" zu Windows.
Also auf zu relic-online, um zu schauen, ob ich nicht einfach dort einen Account anlegen kann...leider Fehlanzeige.
Was nun? Ich komme noch nicht einmal ins Hauptmenü!

Also wenn mir die "Seite 9" morgen auf der Arbeit keinen Aufschluss geben sollte oder mir hier niemand helfen kann, muss ich die Zeitschrift bzw. DVD wohl reklamieren!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juni 2011)

divswuttke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt nach 2 Stunden etwas gefrustet. Ich habe das Magazin leider auf der Arbeit liegen lassen, konnte also bisher nicht zuvor erwähnte Seite 9 nachlesen
> Ich habe CoH installiert und gestartet, der erste Frust nach wenigen Augenblicken: relic auto updater bringt die Meldung, dass der online Patch nicht herunter geladen werden kann, da zu wenig Platz auf der Festplatte sei. Schön, mal wieder diese automatischen Zielverzeichnisse von Installern, die automatisch auf meiner Windows Partition speichern wollen, die leider nur noch knapp 1 GB Platz hat (leider habe ich manuell noch keinen Weg gefunden, das Zielverzeichnis zu ändern).
> Verneine ich diesen Patch Download, komme ich ins relic online Anmeldemenü...nochmals sehr schön, leider habe ich noch gar keinen Account. Das Feld "neuen Account anlegen" oder so ähnlich, ist jedoch eingegraut und nicht anwählbar. Ein Abbruch dieses Menüs führt entweder zu der Aufforderung, die CoH CD einzulegen oder zu der Option "zurück" zu Windows.
> Also auf zu relic-online, um zu schauen, ob ich nicht einfach dort einen Account anlegen kann...leider Fehlanzeige.
> ...


 
Lies erst mal die Seite 9 nach. Und mach mehr als 1 GB auf deiner Systempartition frei...


----------



## NID1990 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der vollversion.
Ich habe sie genau so installiert wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben war.Ich habe die CD ins Laufwerk gelegt dann habe ich die Vollversion gestartet, nachdem ich den setup und das Spiel installiert hatte, wollte ich spielen und siehe da das Spiel verlangte  nach  der CD obwohl ich sie im Laufwerk hatte.
Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen.

 Noch was brauche ich für das spiel einen Internet zugang


----------



## BvdP (30. Juni 2011)

NID1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der vollversion.
> Ich  habe sie genau so installiert wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben  war.Ich habe die CD ins Laufwerk gelegt dann habe ich die Vollversion  gestartet, nachdem ich den setup und das Spiel installiert hatte, wollte  ich spielen und siehe da das Spiel verlangte  nach  der CD obwohl ich  sie im Laufwerk hatte.
> Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen.
> 
> Noch was brauche ich für das spiel einen Internet zugang


 

Moin zusammen,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, kann jetzt aber nicht mehr sagen ob ich das strikt nach Anleitung installiert habe.
Jedenfalls habe ich mir dann die Daten aus dem entpackten Ordner zu  einem Image zusammengefügt und das dann über ein virtuelles Laufwerk  eingebunden. Nach dem Start des Spiels fragt er zwar immer noch nach der  CD, aber nach einem Klick auf Fortfahren kann ich das Spiel dann,  bisher ohne Einschränkung, spielen.
Das Spiel funktioniert außerdem auch ohne Internetzugang.

Nebenbei möchte ich allerdings noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Angaben  über den benötigten Festplattenspeicher sowohl auf der DVD (3,5 GB  glaub) als auch im Heft (6,6 GB weiß) nicht korrekt sind: das Entpacken  braucht schon fast 7 GB und das Spiel selber auch nochmal weitere 10 GB.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht woran das liegt, aber vielleicht könntet ihr in  Zukunft da auf ein wenig mehr Genauigkeit achten, das wäre vielleicht,  glaub ich, für manche ganz hilfreich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BvdP


----------



## RR (30. Juni 2011)

NID1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der vollversion.
> Ich habe sie genau so installiert wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben war.Ich habe die CD ins Laufwerk gelegt dann habe ich die Vollversion gestartet, nachdem ich den setup und das Spiel installiert hatte, wollte ich spielen und siehe da das Spiel verlangte  nach  der CD obwohl ich sie im Laufwerk hatte.
> Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen.
> 
> Noch was brauche ich für das spiel einen Internet zugang




Beachte dazu bitte die Kurzanleitung auf Seite 9.

[FONT=&quot]Zitat:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Beim ersten Spielstart aktualisiert der Auto-Updater COH per Download auf die neuste Version.“[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dieses Update ist zwingend notwendig für ein reibungsloses Funktionieren des Spiels.[/FONT]


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2011)

die E3-DVD macht bei abspielen der AS. Creed Viedeos Probleme ...

sieht dafür das ich die nur aus dder hülle genommen habe auch recht schlimm aus nur mit was nun am besten sauber machen ohne es noch schlimmer zu machen ...?


----------



## razer81 (30. Juni 2011)

Seit COH auf den Markt kam habe ich nie wieder ein Strategiespiel mit so guter Grafik gesehen das mir so lange Zeit soviel spaß gemacht hat. Die letzten C&C teile z.B. kann man dagegen einfach nur noch als Schrott bezeichnen. Grafisch wie spielerisch.

Eigentlich ein super Zusatz zum Heft. Allerdings wurde COH inzwischen massiv erweitert und wird mitlerweile als Onlineversion vom Hersteller umsonst herausgegeben.

PS. Falls der Autoupdater noch per torrent funktioniert: probiert stattdessen lieber ein richtiges torrent tool. Ging bei mir zumindest damals wesentlich schneller als über den Auto-updater. Die torrents findet man hier http://cohpatch.relic.com/
Leider kann ich nicht sagen welche Updates man für die Version aus dem Heft runterladen muss.


----------



## divswuttke (30. Juni 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Lies erst mal die Seite 9 nach. Und mach mehr als 1 GB auf deiner Systempartition frei...



Erst einmal Danke für die Antwort.
Wenn ich auf der Partition Platz machen könnte, hätte ich das schon längst getan.
Habe heute mal die Anleitung auf Seite 9 gelesen. Also die Version wird auf 2.602 gepatched. In welcher Version ist denn die PCGAMES Version?

Ich könnte ja manuell den patch herunterladen, nur der Patch von 2.601 auf 2.602 ist nur 152MB groß, so dass der relic updater da keine Probleme gehabt haben dürfte. Ich vermute also mal stark, dass es mehr Patches insgesamt sind 

Edit: OK, es ist die Version 2.0.0.1...dann mal fröhliches manuelles patchen


----------



## bravo (30. Juni 2011)

Es ist mal wieder wie immer... ich kann das Heft beim Spar im Zeitschriftenregal um die Ecke bewundern, bevor's bei mir als Abonnent im Briefkasten liegt. Und ich frag' mich jedes Mal wieder... geht's nur mir so?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

bravo schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder wie immer... ich kann das Heft beim Spar im Zeitschriftenregal um die Ecke bewundern, bevor's bei mir als Abonnent im Briefkasten liegt. Und ich frag' mich jedes Mal wieder... geht's nur mir so?


 
Dann muss da wirklich irgendwas schieflaufen, denn ich bekomm z.b. mein Heft fast immer samstags, spätestens montags. Später kam es eigentlich noch nie.

Wenn es bei dir später kommt, als es im normalen Laden erscheint, dann würde ich mich wirklich mal an den Abo-Service wenden.


----------



## mrsauer (30. Juni 2011)

hi an alle ihc muss sagen das heft ist gut nur gibs probleme wenn mann firewall und co an hat auf jedenfall wollte ich frage ob ihr mal wieder egen ein guten shooter rein packen könnt zb ghost recon oder battlefield


----------



## bravo (1. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann muss da wirklich irgendwas schieflaufen, denn ich bekomm z.b. mein Heft fast immer samstags, spätestens montags. Später kam es eigentlich noch nie.
> 
> Wenn es bei dir später kommt, als es im normalen Laden erscheint, dann würde ich mich wirklich mal an den Abo-Service wenden.


 
Hab ich schon des öfteren. Ist ihnen offensichtlich ziemlich wurscht. Heute war das Heft endlich mal im Briefkasten...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Juli 2011)

bravo schrieb:


> Hab ich schon des öfteren. Ist ihnen offensichtlich ziemlich wurscht. Heute war das Heft endlich mal im Briefkasten...


 Wohnst du ihrgendwo sehr abgelegen im Wald ? Oder kommt alles andere Regelmässig und unverspätet ? Hatte meine PCGH eigentlich fast immer Sa im Briefkasten nur selten mal Montags und glaube ich hatte sie sogar schon mal am Freitag.


----------



## tryffel (2. Juli 2011)

Hahaha, Druckfehler auf der Rückseite der Vollversion DVD, die mit CoH. 
Tools (Seite 3) ! Ne DVD mit 3 Seiten, jawolll.


----------



## mrsauer (3. Juli 2011)

bitte bitte mal ein shooter


----------



## bravo (4. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wohnst du ihrgendwo sehr abgelegen im Wald ? Oder kommt alles andere Regelmässig und unverspätet ? Hatte meine PCGH eigentlich fast immer Sa im Briefkasten nur selten mal Montags und glaube ich hatte sie sogar schon mal am Freitag.


 
Ich wohne mitten in Salzburg, was man jetzt nicht grad als Kaff bezeichnen könnte. Ja, das liegt in Österreich und da könnte es vielleicht länger dauern bis es aus D geliefert wird, aber der Zeitschriftenhandel um die Ecke liegt ja auch in Ö...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juli 2011)

bravo schrieb:


> Ich wohne mitten in Salzburg, was man jetzt nicht grad als Kaff bezeichnen könnte. Ja, das liegt in Österreich und da könnte es vielleicht länger dauern bis es aus D geliefert wird, aber der Zeitschriftenhandel um die Ecke liegt ja auch in Ö...



Ich vermute mal das der Händler seine Zeitschriften von einem (Groß-)Händler bezieht und der ander Möglichkeiten hat (haben muss) als die Post-


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Wegen der Probleme mit CoH auch mal hier reinschauen: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9299442-company-heroes-startet-nicht.html


----------



## hautarzt (5. Juli 2011)

bravo schrieb:


> Ich wohne mitten in Salzburg, was man jetzt nicht grad als Kaff bezeichnen könnte. Ja, das liegt in Österreich und da könnte es vielleicht länger dauern bis es aus D geliefert wird, aber der Zeitschriftenhandel um die Ecke liegt ja auch in Ö...



muss immer froindlich læcheln wenn ich lese "OGOTT mein heft kommt nicht am 26. sondern erst am 27!!! was fuer eine bodenlose frechheit!"

ich wohne in Oslo, und hier kommt die PC Games erst am 17. des folgemonats (in meinen briefkasten). das wæren dann 3 wochen zulieferzeit.
nein, Norwegen ist nicht die 3. welt (sondern EWR). Nein, lænder ausserhalb Deutschlands (sofern europa) sind nicht irrelevant als vergleichsbeispiel. 

warum ich ueberhaupt meinen senf abgebe? 
weil es schlecht fuer den blutdruck ist, sich ueber solche sachen aufzuregen. læsst die haut altern und macht falten  

dass COH nicht sofort zu installieren ist, ist natuerlich eine bodenlose frechheit!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juli 2011)

3 Wochen Lieferzeit wie kann denn das sein ? kommt die mit dem Schiff und geht über Island odere USA ? nach Oslo
oder muss der erst geöffnet werden übersetzt zensiert und dann ausgeliefert ? kann ich nicht verstehen warum das so lange dauern soll

warum die DVD#s dauernd zu schmutzig und zerkratzt ankommen dazu äußert sich wohl auch keiner ... hoffe da gibt es bald ein Lösung


----------



## trinity_reloaded (11. Juli 2011)

wird es den minecraft-teil noch als download im comptec-shop geben? bin nämlich abonnent der normalen version & hab keine lust die extendedausgabe nur deswegen zu kaufen


----------



## hautarzt (11. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> warum die DVD#s dauernd zu schmutzig und zerkratzt ankommen dazu äußert sich wohl auch keiner ... hoffe da gibt es bald ein Lösung


 
stimmt. das problem hat die pc games (und auch die pc action sofern ich mich erinnere) fast regelmæssig, -- meine ich mich zu erinnern...
ich schmeisse die dvds (leider) sowieso immer sofort weg. leider niemals irgendwas drauf was man nicht eh schon 1 monat frueher irgendwo gesehen hat. und  "verdeutschte" vollversionen will ich mir auch nicht antun. schade um den eimerweise plastikmuell den ich somit an die nachwelt weiterreiche,warum also nicht die heft -only version abonieren? glaube fast dass es die nicht gibt als auslandsabo.


----------

